# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Duvida sobre skimmer externo

## Marco Augusto

Boas
Estou com uma duvida relativamente aos escumadores externos, se me poderem ajudar era excelente. A duvida é aseguinte, alem da bomba do escumador para o fazer escumar, têm que se colocar outra bomba, bomba essa que tem a funçao de chegar a agua da sump ate ao escumador, certo?

Cumps
Marco

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola marco
Estas a falar de que escumador á varios tipos?
abraços

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Tens essa possibilidade em algumas marcas. 
Existem outras marcas que só utilizam uma bomba (escumador externo/interno) para escumação e circulação (exemplo: Schuran).

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Não esquecer também, que o Deltec APF 600, permite ser alimentado com água proveniente do aqua por gravidade.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Marco Augusto

Estava-me a referir ao Deltec APF600

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Marco

Coloquei a votação em: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2710 um tópico que de certa forma aborda a tua questão e que acho interessante que mais membros se pronunciassem.

Sempre tive escumadores internos In-Sump, onde as proprias bombas de circulação interna aspiram a agua para dentro do escumador alimentando-o.

Mas como vivemos aprendendo, se fosse hoje não comprava nem recomendaria, mesmo um escumador excelente como o que tenho actualmente.

Hoje, estou convencido que a melhor obtenção de resultados em termos de eficácia de escumação é o escumador alimentado directamente pela queda de agua.

Vamos ouvir mais testemunhos. Mais tarde explicarei as minhas razões.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

parece que a minha ideia então não é tão absurda como me estava a parecer :Coradoeolhos:  

quando pensei em montar o meu aquario foi uma das coisas que achei obvio,e achei muito estranho quase ninguem ter,depois dá montagem quase me cheguei a arrepender,mas lá segui com a minha ideia :SbLangue7:  

tenho a opinião que a agua de retorno da sump não precisa mais que a totalidade do aquario em cada hora

é apenas uma das minha opiniões talvez esquesitas,mas é assim que tem seguido  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Se o escumador for alimentado pelo retorno, têm que se ter em conta a litragem da bomba de retorno...! a litragem convem ser igual a ambas as bombas, tanto a do retorno como a da que está a alimentar o escumador para se obter um equilibrio..... terei certo? :Admirado:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Na minha opinião, não podemos inferir que isso esteja certo ou errado. A utilização da queda de água ou de uma bomba ou mais depende do desenho de cada escumador, da quantidade de água que passa na queda, do volume do aquário, do número de renovações, da construcção do aquário.

Cada caso é um caso.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Marco Augusto

Boas.
Alguem tem fotos de um escumador a ser alimentado pela agua do retorno?

----------


## Julio Macieira

GIGANTE, mas....um deles  :SbLangue23:

----------


## João Magano

3 de uma vez:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Em todos os escumadores do tipo needle whell a queda de água pode ser usada para alimentação, porque trabalham com entradas de água de baixo vomume e com tempos de contacto elevados. Nos venturi é mais complicado porque a água tem que entrar com muita pressão tornamdo-se dificil acertar com o volume requerido . O que é necessário fazer é uma derivação na saída da coluna seca e colocar torneiras em amboas as saídas, ou seja, a que alimenta o escumador e a que vai directa para a sump para podermos regular melho o caudal sem correr o risco de aumentar demasiado o nível de água do escumador. A vantagem deste método não é apenas uma economia de uma bomba e de energia , mas sobretudo obrigar a água ou parte dela a passar primeiro no escumador, retirando a matéria orgãnica antes de ela se decompor em amonia-nitritos-nitratos.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Boas companheiros

Para responder ao Marco Augusto, quero colocar uma foto do meu "desproteinador"... :SbSourire2:  , este funciona por gravidade, desta forma, toda a agua que cai na sump tem obrigatoriamente de passar pelo escumador, poupando assim uma bomba de alimentação.

O unico requesito necessário, é saber qual a bomba de retorno a adquirir, o seu funcionamento terá de ser consuante a potencia do escumador.

Deixo aqui uma foto do meu sistema.

*PS:* O escumador encontra-se desligado. É durante a noite que alimento os corais com rotiferos.



Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Marco Augusto

Ola pessoal.
Obrigado pelas fotos. Ja agora ò Vitor, o teu escumador é um Deltec APF600? Eu como bomba de retorno tenho uma Hagen Laguna de 3900L/h com valvula encorporada para regular o fluxo, e como ando com ideias de adquirir um deltec APF600 achas que a bomba é potente demais para este escumador?

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá

O meu é o AP600.

Sim, acho muito potente, julgo que a alimentação do APF600 não poderá passar os 1500 Lt.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Marco Augusto

É que eu ando aqui num dilema.... ainda nao me decidi...... eu tenho um H&S F110-2000 interno, para um aquario de 600L e nao sei se deva mudar para o APF600 ou ficar com o que tenho. O aquario foi furado de lado, terá alguma influencia na alimentaçao do escumador ou nao á problema ?
Ja agora o que acham, devo mudar de escumador??

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Pois... o teu escumador é para aquarios até 400 lt, sendo o teu aquario de 600 fica a faltar "um bocadinho assim"...

A potencia do escumador depende muito da quantidade de população existente, se pretenderes ter muitos peixes e corais, aconselho-te a comprar um mais potente.

Abraço

Pestana

----------


## Julio Macieira

Éra para dar uma opinião a este respeito, já nem me lembrava que o nosso amigo João Magano teve uma trabalheira a traduzir um texto 5 estrelas de Antony Calfo.

Para os interessados, aqui fica de novo o link: http://www.reefforum.net/showpost.ph...77&postcount=2

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Carissimos,
deixem-me aproveitar o ensejo.
Coloquei uma questão num outro post mas acabei por não ter resposta(provavelmente porque o post não era suficientemente claro).

Estou a pensar comprar o APF600 para um aqua de 550 litros brutos(vou ter que por fotos de todo o setup para posteriores opiniões). Ora amina questão é simples. Como tenho uma Eheim 1260 (1200 l/h), provavelmente basta-me deixar cair o retorno para ela e dela para a sump...certo??? E já agora digam-me se acham o escumador suficiente ..

Um abraço
Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Como tenho uma Eheim 1260 (1200 l/h), provavelmente basta-me deixar cair o retorno para ela e dela para a sump...certo???


Certo  :SbOk2:  




> já agora digam-me se acham o escumador suficiente ..


Esta é que ja é uma pergunta dificil. :Whistle:  

Vai muito depender da carga orgânica a que vais sujeitar esse aquario, e que tipo de corais vais pretender manter.

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Certo  
> 
> 
> 
> Esta é que ja é uma pergunta dificil. 
> 
> Vai muito depender da carga orgânica a que vais sujeitar esse aquario, e que tipo de corais vais pretender manter.


Ora boas Julio,
desculpa não ter respondido logo, mas isto com 3 putos em casa, tentar estar na Net não é fácil...choro daqui, leite ali..eheheh

Ora bem. Quanto a corais e outros que tais, não tenho objectivamente uma opinião já formada. A minha ideia original é ir colocando alguns corais moles (mais baratos e mais fáceis), e ir caminhando para alguns corais mais exigentes (como vou apenas dosear kalk e TPA de 10% semanais com água natural).
Óbvio que terei que ter em linha de conta todas as vossas sugestões e conselhos.
Quanto a peixes...neste momento tenho 1 Flavescens, 1 Scopas, 1 mandarim, 2 oceallaris e 2 Salarias. Tenho ideia de colocar pelo menos mais 1 Hepatus, 1 leucosternon, e se conseguisse que não andassem à batatada talvez colocasse mais um ou dois flavescen ( mas como em tudo Julio as vossas sugestões são sempre bem vindas)

Já agora aproveito para dizer que tenho como equipa de limpeza para o aqua de 2000x500x550, para além das salárias, 20 cerithium, 10 turbo, 10 ermitas, 2 Strombus, e acho que posso incluir na equipa 2 estrelas azuis e 1 vermelha

Pronto acabei
Um abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> julgo que a alimentação do APF600 não poderá passar os 1500 Lt.


Quanto a mim retirava o "1" a esse valor... :Admirado:  
Como o Rui disse e muito bem, outra das vantagens dos Needle Wheel é precisarem de pouca água a passar por eles, ao contrário dos venturi onde há escumadores até com bombas de alimentação de 3500L/h e mais...

Já tive o meu APF600 com bombas de 400l/h, 600L/h e 700l/H. Como funciona melhor é sem dúvida com o primeiro fluxo! :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Quanto a mim retirava o "1" a esse valor... 
> Como o Rui disse e muito bem, outra das vantagens dos Needle Wheel é precisarem de pouca água a passar por eles, ao contrário dos venturi onde há escumadores até com bombas de alimentação de 3500L/h e mais...
> 
> Já tive o meu APF600 com bombas de 400l/h, 600L/h e 700l/H. Como funciona melhor é sem dúvida com o primeiro fluxo!


Hugo, provavelmente será possível, dividir a saida da coluna seca, pondo um tubo directo à sump e outro ao escumador. Assim permite uma regulação de cada um dos caudais.
Era isso que eu estava a pensar fazer no meu caso

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo, provavelmente será possível, dividir a saida da coluna seca, pondo um tubo directo à sump e outro ao escumador. Assim permite uma regulação de cada um dos caudais.
> Era isso que eu estava a pensar fazer no meu caso


Nem vejo outra hipótese. :SbSourire:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,

Fazendo assim lá se perde aquela que vejo como a grande vantagem do escumador ser alimentado directamente pelo outflow: TODA a água passar pelo escumador antes de chegar à sump.

Perdida esta vantagem, não vejo que seja preferível a alimentação directa com o custo da circulação.

Sei que esta questão é discutível e, provavelmente, até estarei numa posição minoritária, mas acho essencial uma boa circulação na sump e, se ela for suficientemente forte (não se assustem, mas estou a apontar para 7 a 10x a litragem do sistema, sendo este o modelo que vou adoptar no meu próximo aquário), com o nº de vezes/h que a água passa pela sump (repetição) e um escumador alimentado por uma bomba forte, dificilmente escapa muita matéria orgânica á escumação e tem a vantagem do aproveitamento da circulação, na sump e no aquário, o que acho essencial.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

João, até posso concordar com essa abordagem se estivermos a falar de um skimmer venturi.

Agora se estiermos a falar de um skimmer a pedra difusora ou um Nedle Wheel, não posso concordar!

Há componentes orgânicos que necessitam de cerca de 2 minutos em contacto com bolhas de "ar" para poderem ser removidos via escumação. Ora com fluxos muito altos isto nunca se consegue.

Uma forma de dimensionar o fluxo para um escumador needle Wheel ou pedra difusora, pode ser a seguinte:

- Fazer toda a água passar pelo skimmer, 2 vezes por dia.
Partindo deste pressuposto utilizamos a seguinte equação:

Fluxo = 3/4 * (volume total do aquário)

Aplicando a fórmula temos o fluxo aproximado da bomba para uma utilização optimizada do escumador!

Por exemplo, se tens um aquário de 100Litros totais, o fluxo a utilizar deverá ser 75 L/h.

Para um aquário de 1000L, estaríamos a falar de um fluxo de 750l/h. Se virmos como exemplo o APF600, reparamos que a Deltec recomenda uma bomba de 800L/h, para este skimmer, que está dimensionado para aquários até 1000L (com muita carga orgânica).

Bate certo!  :SbOk:  

Agora para os venturi, e oturos tipos de skimmer não faço ideia destes valores... :Admirado:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Só para completar a ideia...

O objectivo da escumação não é que a água passe muito rapidamente pelo escumador, mas antes que permaneça o maior tempo em contacto com as as bolhas de "ar", para retirar os tais compostos orgânicos que necessitam de maior tempo de contacto. Foi neste sentido que surgiram os escumuadores Needle Wheel que utilizam precisamente este princípio.  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Hugo,

Eu referia-me a um venturi.
Nos escumadores com bomba de alimentação o contacto da água com as bolhas de ar será sempre determinado pela potência dessas bombas e não pela velocidade de passagem de água pela sump.
A água pode passar pela sump a 200, 2000 ou 20000 lts/h que se a bomba de alimentação do escumador tiver 1000 lts/h, estará sempre a bombar os mesmos 1000 lts/h... A bomba de alimentação do escumador é uma realidade estática inserida numa realidade dinâmica, que é a água que corre pela sump.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Se é venturi, então já não digo nada porque não sei como calcular estes valores no caso de escumadores venturi.  :SbOk:  
De qualqeur forma sempre falei em fluxos de escumador e não em fluxos da sump. :Cool:  




> A água pode passar pela sump a 200, 2000 ou 20000 lts/h que se a bomba de alimentação do escumador tiver 1000 lts/h, estará sempre a bombar os mesmos 1000 lts/h


O que queres dizer com "os mesmos"? :Admirado:

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Olá Hugo,
> 
> Eu referia-me a um venturi.
> Nos escumadores com bomba de alimentação o contacto da água com as bolhas de ar será sempre determinado pela potência dessas bombas e não pela velocidade de passagem de água pela sump.
> A água pode passar pela sump a 200, 2000 ou 20000 lts/h que se a bomba de alimentação do escumador tiver 1000 lts/h, estará sempre a bombar os mesmos 1000 lts/h... A bomba de alimentação do escumador é uma realidade estática inserida numa realidade dinâmica, que é a água que corre pela sump.


João,
Aproveito para ter perguntar o seguinte. Não vou discutir opiniões quanto a qual a melhor rotação de água através do Overflow (já sei que as opiniões são diversas). A minha pergunta acaba por ser bastante mais prática e/ou técnica.
Vou por no aqua uma saida de 50mm o que me permite aumentar o caudal da bomba de retorno até 3500 l/h (em principio). A minha pergunta é simples, ligando este tubo directo ao escumador, ele vai ter capacidade de 'engolir' a água toda(1200l/h), sem me fazer subir o nível de água na coluna seca????

Abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

Hugo,

"Os mesmos", quero dizer que será sempre a mesma quantidade de água (não, naturalmente, a mesma água), independentemente do volume/velocidade a que a mesma corra na sump.

Nuno,
Essa questão é excelente, mas não sei se te sei responder... Vejamos:

Cada escumador tem um "ponto óptimo" de afinação, no qual maximiza a sua capacidade. A regulação deste ponto depende do caudal de entrada da água. Quando alimentados directamente do outflow, isso regula-se com uma torneira, condicionando o fluxo da água.
Até aqui, tudo bem.

(Agora uma dúvida: como chegaste a esses 1200 lts/h de outflow? em circuito fechado - aqua+sump- o teu outflow vai corresponder ao inflow, ou seja o volume/h de água que desce do aquário é o que entra. Se tens uma bomba de retorno de 3.500 lts/h, tens que ver o que ela perde de capacidade na elevação da água da sump atá ao aquário- incluindo a perda por causa das curvas e "T´s" do trajecto. O que entrar, é o que sai. Fizeste esse cálculo para chegar aos 1200/h?)

Voltando à questão,
Se a entrada de água no escumador for estrangulada (para atingir o ponto de afinação) ficando um volume/h inferior ao da bomba de retorno, penso que esta última tenderá a "secar a sump" e, com isso, terás ou poderás ter um overflow no aquário, transbordando a coluna seca e o aquário. - nota que estou a discorrer enquanto escrevo, posso estar enganado e nunca fiz o teste....

Por isso, normalmente, nestes casos de alimentação directa há sempre uma saída do outflow directa para a sump, como segurança, para o "excesso" da água - se a usasse, garanto-te que faria assim... - e é por isso também que acho que se perde a principal vantagem da alimentação directa ao não fazer correr TODA a água sempre, primeiro, pelo escumador, mas apenas uma parte dela.

Assim, acho que a resposta à tua questão (por um argumento lógico) é...sim. 
Mas posso estar enganado porque não fiz o teste e como não estou a considerar alimentação directa do escumador na montagem do meu aquário, não tinha (ainda) pensado sobre isto.

----------


## Nuno Pereira

Boas João,

Acabei por me explicar mal. A minha bomba actual faz os 1200l/h (eheim 1260), mas como o projecto do aqua é novo, no novo aqua vou deixar uma saida de até 50mm(ou seja sem grandes problemas poderei ir até aos 3500 lh).
O que eu pretendo fazer é, depois da saída, colocar um t com 2 torneiras uma directa para a sump e outra para o escumador. À partida com esta solução conseguirei controlar ambas as situações.

Um abraço

----------


## João M Monteiro

De acordo. 
E concordas com o meu "relambório" sobre a tua questão ?

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Apenas gostava de reforçar um poivto.

Num escumador temos de ter em conta a construção interna do mesmo (câmara simples ou labirinto (câmara múltipla)).

Está provado e recomprovado (já testado cá na lusoreef) que um escumador de câmara multipla funciona de forma mais eficiente que um escumador de câmara. O facto de obrigar-mos a água a passar por um labirinto faz com que o tempo de contacto do ar com a água seja elevado permitindo uma forte escumação.

Não é necessário ter muita turbulência ou agitação dentro do escumador, o importante é termos um tempo de contacto elevado das bolhas com a água. Os escumadores que utilizo (todos venturi, com uma bomba, e multicâmara) são para mim o melhor. Juntam todos os conceitos (poupança de energia por usarem uma bomba, venturi - podendo injector ozono no escumador em alguns modelos, multicâmaras - permitindo um elevado tempo de contacto do ar com a água). Assim consigo ter uma excelente escumação que ainda não vi outra marca melhor fazer de forma contínua e credível (acreditem que utilizaria)...

Este factor do tempo de contacto é de facto importante. Não nos podemos deixar impressionar por escumadores com muitas bombas que fazem uma grande turbulência fazendo muitas bolhas. Se estas bolhas não estiverem em contacto com a mesma molécula de água durante bastante tempo é gasto de energia desperdiçado que se reflecte na conta da luz.

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> De acordo. 
> E concordas com o meu "relambório" sobre a tua questão ?


Claro que concordo João. Foi isso que me levantou a questão...e porque eu com um bomba de 2800l/h já tive um transbordamento com overflow de 32mm

Um abraço

Brian,

Quando falas de escumador multicâmara, estamos a falar por exemplo do Prizm da Red Sea???.
É que eu tenho um desses e se ele pelo menos 'aguentasse o barco' do meu aqua de 500litros sempre poupava uns trocos.

Um abraço

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Boas,
> 
> Apenas gostava de reforçar um poivto.
> 
> Num escumador temos de ter em conta a construção interna do mesmo (câmara simples ou labirinto (câmara múltipla)).
> 
> Está provado e recomprovado (já testado cá na lusoreef) que um escumador de câmara multipla funciona de forma mais eficiente que um escumador de câmara. O facto de obrigar-mos a água a passar por um labirinto faz com que o tempo de contacto do ar com a água seja elevado permitindo uma forte escumação.
> 
> Não é necessário ter muita turbulência ou agitação dentro do escumador, o importante é termos um tempo de contacto elevado das bolhas com a água. Os escumadores que utilizo (todos venturi, com uma bomba, e multicâmara) são para mim o melhor. Juntam todos os conceitos (poupança de energia por usarem uma bomba, venturi - podendo injector ozono no escumador em alguns modelos, multicâmaras - permitindo um elevado tempo de contacto do ar com a água). Assim consigo ter uma excelente escumação que ainda não vi outra marca melhor fazer de forma contínua e credível (acreditem que utilizaria)...
> ...


Exactamente. Nem mais! Mas convenhamos que normalmente os escumadores venturi tem bombas de alimentação de fluxo muito elevado... :SbOk:  

É por isso que os melhores escumadores continuam a ser os de pedra difusora. No meu próximo aquário de 3 metros vou fazer um de pedra difusora. :SbSourire2:

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Referi-mo ao conceito presente em escumadores como os schuran (ver principio aquaflotor em www.schuran.com na parte dos skimmers na zona Inglesa).

Um abraço,

Brian

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,




> Claro que concordo João. Foi isso que me levantou a questão...e porque eu com um bomba de 2800l/h já tive um transbordamento com overflow de 32mm


Nuno,

Esta questão é interessante...Que volume (útil) tem a tua sump vs aquário?

----------


## Nuno Pereira

> Boas,
> 
> 
> 
> Nuno,
> 
> Esta questão é interessante...Que volume (útil) tem a tua sump vs aquário?


70x40x40 =112litros.
Mas o problema não foi na sump João. O débito da bomba ultrapassou a capacidade do tubo de 32mm e...voilá...a minha mulher em SOS..Nuno está a sair por fora :SbSourire2:  

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Pereira

desculpa João vs um aqua de aprox 240litros

----------


## João Cotter

Sou completamente a favor da ligação directa da coluna seca ao escumador, fazendo a maioria da água passar pelo escumador antes de entrar na sump.
Foi assim que montei o meu AP902. O que é importante é que o caudal de retorno seja superior ao caudal no escumador. A minha coluna seca tem 3 saída: 2 para a sump e 1 para o escumador. As 2 para a sump estão estranguladas por válvulas de esfera, obrigando a maior parte do caudal a passar pelo escumador. Desta forma é muito fácil regular o caudal no escumador.
Agora se o caudal de retorno é inferior ao exigido pelo escumador, é natural que tenhamos problemas...
Este processo permite poupar uma bomba, electricidade, barulho e calor, além de que a eficiência do escumador torna-se impressionante. Aconselho todos a ler o tópico do Calfo no reefcentral sobre esta questão. O importante é que o escumador apanhe as proteínas de superfície que vêm do aquário para a coluna seca e directamente para o escumador, o que não acontece tão eficazmente com uma bomba na sump a alimentar o escumador.
Abraços

----------

